# 805 Pound Shark



## t-will (Nov 9, 2013)

http://www.wfla.com/story/25283997/florida-fisherman-reels-in-805-pound-shark


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Too bad he didn't release that one...They never did say what he was going to do with it.


----------



## t-will (Nov 9, 2013)

pretty sure they showed one huge steak they cut out of it


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Nice catch, awesome looking steak. Don't think I'd post immediately either.....


----------



## mharris1 (May 29, 2010)

I read on another site that they kept it because they didnt think it was going to live. It also said it was a possible world record, and they had a community fish fry with it. I'll post a link if I remember where I saw that.


----------



## The Salty Raider (Sep 25, 2012)

I was very upset at hearing these guys kept the shark until i heard what they did with it. Yes this is a new world record for a shark being caught from land..these guys held the previous record and they actually help conversations out by tagging most if not all of the sharks they catch.

In this particular case, they decided that the shark wasnt going to survive and so they keep it and said that they were going to have a community feast of about 200-250 people.


----------

